# Gurgling sump!



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

I’ve just got the water going on my new used set up and it’s incredibly noisy! The noise is coming from where the water drains into the sump, there are a lot of big bubbles coming up there, can anyone help? The drain pump goes down a few inches below the water level. This is our first sump so idiot proof advice needed please! 
The tank is 340 litres, return pump is Newa Jet 3000 turned down to lowest setting.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

Why is the sump not where the bucket is? If it was a straight drop into the sump that may cut down a lot of the noise


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

You would also be better changing the overflow pipe to a durso which looks like it’s almost there but missing the angled connector. https://www.asap-aquarium.com/pages/how-to-stop-aquarium-overflow-sucking-and-gurgling-noise


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Why is the sump not where the bucket is? If it was a straight drop into the sump that may cut down a lot of the noise



When setting it up my husband read somewhere that having it that way would would be better for some reason. I’ll ask him to move it and do away with the bend and see if that makes a difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> You would also be better changing the overflow pipe to a durso which looks like it’s almost there but missing the angled connector. https://www.asap-aquarium.com/pages/how-to-stop-aquarium-overflow-sucking-and-gurgling-noise



Ok thanks will look into this. Could it be the the previous owner has tried to make a Maggie muffler as shown in that article? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

Abi Jones said:


> Ok thanks will look into this. Could it be the the previous owner has tried to make a Maggie muffler as shown in that article?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No idea may of just been to make the top higher so the air hole was above the surface


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

Moved the sump over so drain comes directly down, it’s still mega bubbly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

Abi Jones said:


> Moved the sump over so drain comes directly down, it’s still mega bubbly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try changing the pipe to a durso that’s the first thing I’d of tried


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Try changing the pipe to a durso that’s the first thing I’d of tried



Will do, didn’t have suitable parts at local store so will try somewhere else tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

You did get rid of all them bends when u moved the sump didn’t u?


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> You did get rid of all them bends when u moved the sump didn’t u?



Yep




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

I could be totally wrong by the way lol but it’s all the stuff I’d try. Also making sure the pipe to the sump is under water a couple inches Atleast to stop it sucking air. Have a search of you tube there are loads of vids about the same problem


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> I could be totally wrong by the way lol but it’s all the stuff I’d try. Also making sure the pipe to the sump is under water a couple inches Atleast to stop it sucking air. Have a search of you tube there are loads of vids about the same problem



Well I appreciate the help anyway and have watched some vids and they all agree with you! I think that could be the prob, the massive hole in the drain pipe at the top is just under the surface, and with water movement air’s getting in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

The crappy return pipe that came with it is super noisy too, I can see this thing turning into a money pit before I’ve even bought any fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

Abi Jones said:


> Well I appreciate the help anyway and have watched some vids and they all agree with you! I think that could be the prob, the massive hole in the drain pipe at the top is just under the surface, and with water movement air’s getting in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The reason they put that hole at the top is incase of an emergency it will help to break the syphon and stop the tank totally draining


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

Oh they are always money pits


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> The reason they put that hole at the top is incase of an emergency it will help to break the syphon and stop the tank totally draining



No I mean this one, where the elbow would go in the durso 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

Abi Jones said:


> No I mean this one, where the elbow would go in the durso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks a right bodge I’d replace the whole thing or Atleast every thing above the twisty connector nut thing (can’t think of the name)


----------



## Abi Jones (30 Oct 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> That looks a right bodge I’d replace the whole thing or Atleast every thing above the twisty connector nut thing (can’t think of the name)



Right mess isn’t it! The guy I bought it from was quite proud of it when he was telling me how he made it himself to stop noise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Oct 2020)

How he’s chewed through that inner bit is gonna be restricting the flow for a start


----------



## Abi Jones (7 Nov 2020)

We added a new durso at the top and a reverse durso above the sump and it’s quieter, but still noisy- sounds like someone’s running a bath in the living room! The cabinet amplifies the sound but I think we’re just going to have to live with it as completely fed up of spending all my time messing about with it! I might make a Perspex cover for the sump though. On a happier note I bought a new pump, it’s a Jevoa Jecod Dcw 5000 and it’s totally silent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (7 Nov 2020)

Abi Jones said:


> We added a new durso at the top and a reverse durso above the sump and it’s quieter, but still noisy- sounds like someone’s running a bath in the living room! The cabinet amplifies the sound but I think we’re just going to have to live with it as completely fed up of spending all my time messing about with it! I might make a Perspex cover for the sump though. On a happier note I bought a new pump, it’s a Jevoa Jecod Dcw 5000 and it’s totally silent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don’t use a sump so not sure what other tricks you could try other than sound proofing the inside of the cab abit


----------



## Kezzab (7 Nov 2020)

You may find that after a couple of weeks the pipes 'slime up' and the noise stops. Happened with mine.


----------



## Abi Jones (7 Nov 2020)

Kezzab said:


> You may find that after a couple of weeks the pipes 'slime up' and the noise stops. Happened with mine.



That would be a relief! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

